# Walter Kelley Customer Service



## Riskybizz

I emailed Walter Kelley bee supply twice over the last two weeks regarding the purchase of a fairly expensive piece of equipment asking for some more product informaton and specs on the equipment. Their website leaves alot to be desired as far as "information" goes. Have not heard anything back yet? Has anyone had any luck getting a sales service associate to contact them regarding a purchase? Just curious.


----------



## jkola404

I have never received an email back from them and have also found lots of errors on the website. However if you give them a call they are very helpful.


----------



## Slow Drone

Call them on the phone, they always answer. Whatever questions I've had if the person on the phone didn't know they asked someone who did.


----------



## jdmidwest

Their internet abilities are a little weak. I always call my order in. Sometimes I get an email confirming the order. Sometimes I get a shipping email. 

But if I call, I always get an answer.


----------



## Beekeeper23

Small or Large order I have always gotten a response and have been able to personally speak with someone (that I like). Even with all the busy rush mid summer, while I phoned concerned I had not received my order that had shown shipped.....a woman committed to take care of my order and alas I received it within 2 days. I must say have always been a satisfied customer, perhaps not a huge order but it is handled respectfully as if it were.


----------



## Stingy

I think the management of the company is in flux right now. My past experiences have all been great, but like many of you are reporting, transactions this year have been interesting to poor. I've even had missing items when I did eventually receive the order. Hopefully they get it together before it costs them. They have great woodenware and I'd hate to see that change.


----------



## beeman2009

Walter Kelley Co. has recently been sold. New owners promise good things for the future. Read about it on their website.


----------



## loghousebees

My wife and I recently took a little trip to Savannah Georgia and my request was that we come home through Clarkson Kentucky and go to Kelley's. They were great people. We got to take a tour of the whole facility which was fantastic. Mr. King, our tour guide, explained that the business was under new ownership. Things were buzzing....if you get a chance stop by and take a tour. All the girls up front and on the phone lines seemed very friendly so I can't imagine their customer service being poor.


----------



## fireman1

I am just a young beekeeper but I have always able to get good service from them.


----------



## milktoast

I had great service I ordered 5 bodies, supers, bottom etc... 1 top was busted I called they shipped a replacement right away. I was impressed putting in another order next week


----------

